
Swedish consumers can now get affordable 10gbit internet - Shalle135
https://www.bahnhof.se
======
pepe56
And it's even synchronous. Funny to read their router specs though. 800Mbit
wireless and 4 LAN ports with 1Gbit each. How would you even use that? I would
be so glad to even have fibre and not that crappy DOCSIS shared medium crap.

------
Shalle135
The price is 37 USD/mo for the first 6 months and 61 USD after that.

~~~
chapill
Is there a map of locations available? I would immigrate for this. I would
like to look up homes for sale in the available areas.

------
rhino369
I can’t figure out what to do with my near gigabit access. My hdd is slower
than my internet so file transfers can’t sustain it for long. My Usenet binary
downloading server also can’t keep up when par checking.

~~~
rayj
I can't figure out what to do with my 100/100megabit connection. 4k youtube is
nice, but that's about it.

------
trendia
I don't think you can even get a reliable 10 gbit PCI card for under $200 USD.

~~~
virtuallynathan
You can, especially in the used market. I got one for $12 and a dual port one
for $30. An Aquantia thunderbolt external one is ~$250, and a PCIe card is
$99.

~~~
olavgg
You can get Mellanox ConnectX-2 on Ebay from 12USD, these are excellent
enterprise NIC's. They also consume little power as they use around 5 watt.

------
chapill
Fast, cheap. Not thanks to net neutrality,

[https://netzpolitik.org/2016/sweden-the-weakest-link-in-
eu-n...](https://netzpolitik.org/2016/sweden-the-weakest-link-in-eu-net-
neutrality-reform/)

Why do I suddenly feel like I've been duped? My American internet is something
like 5% this fast and costs twice as much.

~~~
Mononokay
Not thanks to Net Neutrality, sure. However, trying to say you, in America,
don't benefit in both speeds and price from Net Neutrality is absurd.
Corporate and social culture is vastly different, and incomparable between
Europe and the States.

For example, try applying your view to another issue:

"Norway. Safe, sound. Not thanks to gun regulations!"

Sure, Norway has roughly equivalent gun rights as the US; despite this, it's
safer to a vast degree. The culture between the United States and Norway is
far too different for the same rules and regulations to apply, and the
outcomes of them being put in place wouldn't be particularly close to the
same.

The same applies to regulations on other things.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Note that gun regulations are actually rather stricter in Norway than in the
US. For example, automatic weapons and many high-powered guns are completely
banned.

That said, I do believe that the relative safety of Norway is due to other,
cultural factors. (I'm Norwegian.)

~~~
vondur
Automatic weapons are also banned in the US.

~~~
s_m_t
Since 1934 automatic weapons were required to be registered with the ATF, in
1986 they stopped registering new ones. You can still get pre 1986 automatic
weapons, but you have to pay out the nose for them.

I don't think a registered automatic weapon has ever been used in a crime.

